# Embroidery patches.



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a few embroidery patches that i want to press but have no idea what settings to use. any ideas?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hiGH said:


> I have a few embroidery patches that i want to press but have no idea what settings to use. any ideas?


Usually the patches will come with heat press time/temp settings specific to those patches.

Can you check with the vendor that sold you the patches?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a post that offers a suggestion: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t16209.html#post107651


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I picked up the sample from cruzlabel and forgot to ask todd for intructions.

Thanks for the link and info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hiGH said:


> I picked up the sample from cruzlabel and forgot to ask todd for intructions.
> 
> Thanks for the link and info.


You should contact cruzlabel and ask them for instructions. They probably have specific instructions for their patches.

That's good info to know though. I wasn't aware they did patches


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Rodney said:


> You should contact cruzlabel and ask them for instructions. They probably have specific instructions for their patches.
> 
> That's good info to know though. I wasn't aware they did patches


 
yeah, they close @ 6 and i didnt want to wait until monday.

I followed the instructions listed on the link you provided... it came out great!! it gives the tshirt a whole new dimmension.. its such a simple process and the results are awesome.. i love my press  

Thanks again.


----------



## HolmPatches (Feb 5, 2008)

Most embroidered emblems require about 350-400° F & 12-20 seconds with high pressure. There are adhesives specifically for nylon & they may use a low temperature. There are several brands. We recommend 400° F for our product. You can use trial & error. There is no harm in using not enough temperature as you can just redo it. Too much heat can possibly make the glue melt outside of the edge. After it has cooled, pick at the edges as a test.


----------

